# If you fished Navarre Pier 10/10 read this



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Did anyone see a big ass shark out there yesterday morning? I was roughly 1.5m sw of the pier in my kayak and had one id say 10 feet long come right up behind me. He was so close I thought he was going to bite my rudder off haha! I figured they're starting to fatten up for the winter and will probably be out in abundance now. I Was hoping to find out what type it was. Thanks
Keith M


----------



## KnotForReel (Apr 23, 2012)

It showed up at the Pensacola Beach pier today around 3pm...at least 8 to 10 ft. long and when it surfaced it turned out to be a Tiger Shark...it hung around the pier for at least a couple of hours, leisurely swimming around the outer edges of a huge school of LYs that have taken up residence at the pier.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

i wonder if thats the same one i saw about three weeks ago at pensacola pier. it was a big ol'tiger.


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

seen em all the time. Doubt if its the same one.


----------



## WallyFish (Jun 1, 2008)

former Helo instructor here ... you don't WANT to know how many sharks regularly cruise our beaches


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wallyfish, actually I would like to know. Do you have any arial pictures, I'd love to see them. Please post...


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Sharks*



WallyFish said:


> former Helo instructor here ... you don't WANT to know how many sharks regularly cruise our beaches


I've seen pictures and there are some big ones just a little way out from swimmers. If they only knew. C2


----------

